# forum clock out of sync



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but the clock here is an hour behind?? :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Go in to your profile ,, down near the bottom change the time zone :wink:


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Done thanks DG


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

WB crushy


----------

